# I swear... I was just going to clean up my 624 some... Then suddenly... A.D.D.!!!



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

Well if you read my other thread you would see that I have recently acquired a 624 from my father. After going over the blower just to see how it was built and if it needed anything that would make me choose my current MTD 5/24 over the Yamaha I found a broken motor mount and also realized that the Yamaha was built infinitesimally better than the MTD. But don't go telling the MTD guys that LOL.
Well as if I didn't have enough projects as it was with my wife's Jeep torn apart to replace the broken piston (skirt broke right off #2), A Yamaha Virago that I am rebuilding every tooth on the rotor ring gear that was stripped off by the starter clutch, my LSX swapped Kia Sorento that needs a transfer case replacement due to a massive burnout competition, are Toyota Cressida that needs a valve cover gasket and distributor o-ring and finally a customer sending his LSX rear wheel drive swap to Chevy HHR to me from California to have the engine chassis harnesses done... I just could not leave this Yamaha and Loan with all the small surface rust everywhere. It's too **** nice to let fall into the arms of the rust cancer.
So I am going to document and share some of the pictures of my progress here. However for pictures of the broken motor mount you have to look at the other post I will cover the repair of the broken motor mount and this post though.
If I ramble or don't make sense occasionally I blame my A.D.D. or Google talk to text which somehow find a way to butcher even the most simple sentence.

So, now for some pictures...








































































Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

If you read this before I title the pictures in the previous thread I plan on doing that so if you have any questions feel free to ask but just know that I will be putting a description with each picture.

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

This is going to be great!

Subscribed

What paint and color will be used?


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

This is the paint color that my wife came back when the store with. I would say she did a pretty good job for choosing a paint that was actually available in the store that closely match the factory color.



















Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

Cursed anal retentive perfectionism...

I couldn't NOT open up the 30 year old sealed bearings. Mostly I did because the part number ended in a Z rather then 2Z or ZZ so theoretically they would have been single sided sealed. However, upon knocking them from the housings... Wouldn't it ya know it... Fully sealed.










However, that is some skanky grease. It looks like it was moly white or something at one point many moons ago.



















So... Into the Horrible Freight vibration deep fryer ya go..










This is the first cycle run on the liquid (50℅/50℅/20℅ - water/LA's Totally Awesome/Broken hopes and dreams) in this thing. I JUST changed it. Nasty bearing!



Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

You'll get a much better paint match than that one if you find "new ford blue" otherwise known as "new holland blue". I promise.


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

cpchriste said:


> You'll get a much better paint match than that one if you find "new ford blue" otherwise known as "new holland blue". I promise.


Really? Hmmmm. I should be able to find that in spray-able quarts or gallons (I have a Horrible Freight HVLP gun - worked great after taking it apart and digging out the tons of dried liquid pipe dope plugging most of the air holes). I will look into it, however if it's not in stock locally I may just stick with the rattle cans. 
I keep promising my wife I will start on her Jeep "tomorrow" lol. Good old Ohio weather and the fact that live practically next to the massive salt mine that is under lake Erie means they don't skimp on covering the roads here with enough salt to dehydrate a Camel means that Jeep rocker panels don't make it very long. So I have to install the replacement rocker I bought before finishing the install of the painfully priced Bushwhacker fender flares I bought her. 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice project. What are you using as a solution in the ultrasonic tank?


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> Nice project. What are you using as a solution in the ultrasonic tank?


Once I discovered this stuff I have NEVER used anything else to ever clean ANYTHING. I swear by this stuff... It is the most powerful cleaner/degreaser I have ever used YET i can use it to clean my couches when my little ****-spawns (lol) spill something on it.

If your here in the states and there is a "dollar store" of any kind around you can probably find it. However certain I ones, my wife says "The Dollar Tree", has the best value on it. They have 32oz for only 1$ whereas the other stores sell half that size for 1$. 
Link =
https://www.dollartree.com/LA-s-Tot...ated-Cleaner-Refills-32-oz-/p297717/index.pro

I dilute it 50/50 with water for the tank though. Only because it gets SO nasty SO fast from cleaning such filthy, greasy parts. 



Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't know what your experience is with cleaning bearing on that ultrasonic cleaner, but I have a larger unit and I think my owners manual and on line research indicated to NOT put bearings for cleaning inside the cleaner (they say that it somehow can damage them).


----------



## LSxPoweredSorento (Sep 27, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> I don't know what your experience is with cleaning bearing on that ultrasonic cleaner, but I have a larger unit and I think my owners manual and on line research indicated to NOT put bearings for cleaning inside the cleaner (they say that it somehow can damage them).


I have the large Ultrasonic Cleaner from Harbor Freight. It is a 45khz unit. It is listed as 160w, however I guarantee the better portion of that is the tank heater.
There is nothing in the manual about not using it for bearings. I could see such a warning on high powered industrial units. Also depending on the transducer frequency. Higher frequency means smaller bubble size when they cavitate for example. I did a lot of looking into them as I wanted to build my own unit. 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

A couple paint sources:
Majic Tractor, Truck & Implement Oil Base Enamel, New Ford/New Holland Blue, 1 gal. - For Life Out Here
My local TSC store also has the rattle cans in this same color

New Ford/New Holland Blue Paint (Spray)


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Krylon Rust tough true blue is a 99% match, you can pick it up at your local autozone. I used it recently to paint the auger housing and chute of my YS624 (posted this picture on yamaha snowblower fan club as well). The transmission housing/chassis is OE yamaha and the front half (auger housing/chute) is painted with the krylon. 

https://www.amazon.com/Krylon-RTA9225-Tough-Preventive-Enamel/dp/B0038D3IZA


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Here's the front end done in NH blue, the rear is original

Not sure if the file is actually being attached - any hints? Found the problem was the file was too large.


----------

